# Anzahl Codezeilen aller Klassen in einem Projekt



## nefret (7. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

gibts in eclipse die möglichkeit die anzahl aller codezeilen in einem projekt sich anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## HaBaLeS (7. Feb 2008)

http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/Web_Links-index-req-viewlink-cid-872.html 
Probiere es mal mit dem Plugin


----------



## nefret (7. Feb 2008)

HaBaLeS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/Web_Links-index-req-viewlink-cid-872.html
> Probiere es mal mit dem Plugin



danke , aber der coder des plugins gehört geknechtet... ein plugin dafür, dass ich ALLE zeilen EINER klasse angezeigt bekomme ??? dafür kann ich auch auf die letzte Zeile scrollen und ablesen...  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (7. Feb 2008)

Sowas habe ich selbst geschrieben, aber leider verlegt   
Macht mehr als du eigentlich brauchst, erfüllt aber deine Anforderungen
http://sourceforge.net/projects/metrics


----------

